# What can I substitute for cornstarch in a pie?



## stormborn (Dec 8, 2001)

I promised dd blueberry pie for tomorrow and I'm missing just that one ingredient. I was thinking flour but the recipe calls for 2T cornstarch and 2T flour. I don't have any arrowroot but I do have tapioca....

Any ideas? I realllllly don't want to go out again today.







:


----------



## Tendaironi (Jul 7, 2006)

Yes tapioca pudding is awesome with blueberries!! It was the best pie I have eaten.


----------



## SevenVeils (Aug 28, 2006)

Tapioca is a good substitute for cornstarch in pies. I don't remember the conversion, you'll have to Google it.


----------



## stormborn (Dec 8, 2001)

Wow you ladies are quick.







Thank you so much! I'm usually ok at winging recipes but I hate cooked fruit so I have no sense of how they "should" taste.









Yay, now I'm almost done with the cooking part of t-day drama.


----------



## Tendaironi (Jul 7, 2006)

The lady I know mixed the entire pack with a pint of fresh blueberries and put it in a crust and baked it. It was easy as... pie!









I know







:


----------



## jauncourt (Mar 15, 2007)

There is also arrowroot, which you can (I think) get from Mountain Rose Herbs. It's a venreable thickener, and what was used before cornstarch became widespread. It also produces a nicer result, IMO.

Ah, yes, just looked. Here it is.

Maura

ETA: Crud. It looks like it is out of stock :/


----------



## maxmazmom (Nov 5, 2005)

I am sure your pie is long made, but I actually prefer tapioca to cornstarch for berry pies. You should be fine with it.


----------



## Tendaironi (Jul 7, 2006)

How did your pie turn out?


----------



## stormborn (Dec 8, 2001)

They turned out great! We took them to Thanksgiving dinner at Dh's church and it was the first dessert to disappear, so it must have been good. A pie has to be perfect to impress old southern ladies.


----------



## Tendaironi (Jul 7, 2006)

Oh good. Too bad you didn't get a chance to taste it. I was thinking about blueberry pie all day on Thanksgiving!!! And I am not into pie!!


----------

